# Exercise Levels and BG



## BigMalc (Mar 1, 2017)

Hiya,

This isn't a question about if exercise helps BG levels as that is a pretty much no brainer, but more a question of if regular exercise lessens for a while how much impact should that have on BG levels.

In Jan I kicked up the exercise regime, gym, running etc and my BGs were all hunky dory, and on occasions I could enjoy eating sweets etc (only to combat hypos of course, but still small enjoyment!). 

In Feb I went skiing for a week, still ate sensibly, albeit more but insulin dosed up but numbers seemed to be higher than they should have been for the food and exercise levels, so I just presumed that skiing was like running for me in that it increases BG levels quite a bit for a while after I finish before plummeting like a stone back to acceptable levels.

However since coming back, about a fortnight, my general BG levels are higher than previously.  I accept I haven't been doing as much exercise in the past two weeks, but have been eating pretty sensibly and using sensible insulin doses. 

So the crux of my question is if I am not doing as much regular exercise does the body forget to use the damn sugar and just keep it in the bloodstream 'in case it needs it'? 

I will be getting the exercise back on track now so it should all be well soon, but I thought I would ask the question.

Cheers all
Malc


----------



## Martin Canty (Mar 1, 2017)

Have you considered the possibility of a low grade infection, since coming off my cruise a couple of weeks ago my BG has been a little higher than normal & while I haven't developed a full on cold I do have a box of tissues on my desk. Mixing with a whole bunch of different people may well open you up to new infections.


----------



## BigMalc (Mar 2, 2017)

Thanks Martin, that is a good point. two of my fellow skiers went down with something and a tin can of 300 people for 9 hours flying could have spread a lot of germs around. I haven't been my usual full on perky self since coming back so a def possibility.


----------



## Martin Canty (Mar 3, 2017)

BigMalc said:


> 9 hours flying


9 hours!!! Sounds like you came to the States...... We have had some awesome snowfall this year so I bet the conditions were great....


----------



## Ditto (Mar 3, 2017)

I think the glucose is floating around the bloodstream all the time and you have to keep the exercise up, daily, otherwise it all goes pear shaped again.  Such a chore to keep things up. I'm so lazy.


----------

